# Oem Brute belt or Oem Teryx belt



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Teryx belt 59011-0019
Brute belt 59011-0003

Are these belts the same? Size, quality.

I heard people are going with the oem teryx belts on there brutes.


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Click 'search', then search for 'teryx belt'....

Here's a few threads to get you started:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2346&highlight=teryx+belt

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=12698&highlight=teryx+belt

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=13173&highlight=teryx+belt

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=12922&highlight=teryx+belt

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=12519&highlight=teryx+belt

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11694&highlight=teryx+belt

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9818&highlight=teryx+belt


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Overall...I can't really tell much of a difference except the Teryx belt doesn't slip as easy. I have gear reduction and red secondary/gold primary so it takes a lot to slip anyway. When I had it with yellow secondary and no GR it barely slipped at all


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Teryx is a hair wider so rides in a slightly different place. I will also be going this route....


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll be putting on a 2012 Brute 750 belt today. I think it's the same as the Teryx belt.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

> I'll be putting on a 2012 Brute 750 belt today. I think it's the same as the Teryx belt.


 DLB
can you size them up for us side by side to see the differences.???


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> DLB
> can you size them up for us side by side to see the differences.???


There is a thread here...somewhere ...with the exact size comparison.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

DLB said:


> I'll be putting on a 2012 Brute 750 belt today. I think it's the same as the Teryx belt.


it is according to my dealer, and its also $20 bucks cheaper up here in canada!


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

the 2012 brute belt is the Rex belt, and is 10 to 15 cheaper, I am running one on my 08 brute with the VFJ and love it, No problems to date.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> DLB
> can you size them up for us side by side to see the differences.???


Sure can. Not sure if this accurately shows the difference, but they are close in size. The cogs on the '12 belt appear to be larger. 

2012 belt is on the right


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

2012 brute has the same part number as the teryx. It does look beefier. Thanks for the pic. I am going to try it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

This might help.


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=168212&postcount=15


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

DLB said:


> Sure can. Not sure if this accurately shows the difference, but they are close in size. The cogs on the '12 belt appear to be larger.
> 
> 2012 belt is on the right
> View attachment 8091




do agree it looks slightly thicker rib. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------

